# absolute fastest boot.



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, 
Lately my system seems to be hanging on the "blue window/black background" I have checked all the usual suspects..start-up programs disable fast start update graphics card, and so on. I also have disabled the password screen. 

Any ideas or links to really slim the power to desktop time down to absolute minimum?

Ron


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello Ron, is this with the i7 950 system you posted about in the motherboard section? How about a simple breakdown of the hardware you have I know your mainboard but lets get into your bios version, HDD-SSD types, boot order?

Also can you denote how long it takes from the initial startup to the full-boot loadout of your OS? 

It will definitely help the techs and staff here to help you if you would also list the details of your hardware as best you can in your forum profile here.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I had, had the same problem started with my Dell computer,... ( Black screen intermittently and Blue screen on desktop at every start-ups,. showing big letter of day,date,time at every boot... ) and the culprit was McAfee and/or Dell's un-compitable version of " support assist " program. 

Many repair-install and even Tweaking.com ( by an expertise MSFT guy ) did not work and finally after removing those two - from the very deep root root ( and later fresh installing back of same, after some time,... ) had solved the problem.

Again , your problem could be different, if it started recently, think over,.. which software you installed in last 10 days remove it and then see,... 

picture shot and post your control panel 9 apps and features ) here, some expertise MOD team, may assist you of any malicious suspected software, if any...

SSD drives are a great help for faster booting time and speeding up,...


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

*SpareChange* Yes the same. The OS is on the Samsung 860 EVO .


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

https://speccy.piriform.com/results/Drrmi8tWckvX4MfJ85pBRJA

Boot time 1:23.16


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

*rakesh15*,

Thank you for your response. It sounds like your symptoms might be a little different than mine. Too, I don't use McAfee so that is not the culprit. Some may say 1:23 boot time is not bad...at all! It's just it has been better. My wife's laptop has a faster boot time for gosh sake! (also Win. 10)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download HD Tune Not Pro. 
Go to the *Error Scan* tab and *Scan* (not a Quick Scan) this will take a long while. If any of the blocks turn Red, that is a Bad Sector. 2 or 3 of these is OK, but if there are more, that signifies the drive is beginning to fail and needs to be replaced. You can also test the Bench Marks if you like. Test all of your drives, if one is starting to fail, it will slow the whole system down.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well you have a lot of hard drives and video cards which could take a while for Windows to sort on boot so I would look to see if bios is set efficiently for quick bootup as the more searching goes on the slower the boot.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Remove all other hard drives, and test your 860 with Samsung Magician. See if when it's a lone ranger on your system how it boots . It should boot to your desktop full icons-full systray in 30 or less.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Here is a link to Samsung Magician 

https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/magician/


Direct Link - here


In addition, you might note when this long boot started and changes you may have made to your configuration (operating system or hardware) since this long boot started. You boot time is more like a standard SATA HDD not an SSD.

Secondly, try another SATA cable, and like I said above remove all other obstacles and make your boot config very simple with your one SATA SSD. If you brought your system to me that's exactly what I would do. test it, isolate it, and also try it in another setup. Of course your setup is going to have the operating system installation that you now have, so you may want to try a fresh OS installation with fresh motherboard drivers if you can back up your data to do that. Past 1 minute for a Samsung 860 Evo is super long.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Download HD Tune Not Pro.
> Go to the *Error Scan* tab and *Scan* (not a Quick Scan) this will take a long while. If any of the blocks turn Red, that is a Bad Sector. 2 or 3 of these is OK, but if there are more, that signifies the drive is beginning to fail and needs to be replaced. You can also test the Bench Marks if you like. Test all of your drives, if one is starting to fail, it will slow the whole system down.


 Thanks for that spunk.funk I have only a external HDD that was in a bad state. Have disconnected all but the EVO and rebooted. boot time 50.22 better....but still seems to hang on the window logo for eternity !

*Rich-M*
Thanks for your response. agree probably too many Drives. I only have the one video card tho. I don't know how to check if the bios for efficient boot.

*SpareChange* I removed all but the EVO boot time reduced to 50.22 still some extra hang on the windows logo I think. Also the password bypass screen maybe taking up some extra time? Thanks for the link, 
Already running Magician since the EVO was installed new. Ran a bench mark but it don't mean much to me.. the results.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That means bios is probably looking for something most likely obscure or not there so you need to review bios settings, especially boot devices and limit to dvd and ssd drive and I would bet there are other things called for where the lines need changing.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems kinda slow to me...no?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Doesn't seem slow to me. Your Speccy snapshot reveals something that needs to be checked into though. It report that the SSD is running in SATA-II mode instead of SATA-III. If this is correct, you need to either change BIOS settings and set SATA operating mode to SATA III (aka SATA 6Gb/s) or connect the SSD to a SATA III port. The motherboard's manual will tell you which ports support SATA III in case not all of them do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

M4-CT256M4SSD2 ATA Device 238GB (SSD) *Disk 0* (probably the Boot drive)
and Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB ATA Device (SSD) *Disk 1* are in *SATA III *ports.
The SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1TB ATA Device* Disk 2 *is in SATA II port
And the Seagate GoFlex Desk USB Device is reporting Bad SMART status, but I think he has removed that already.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> M4-CT256M4SSD2 ATA Device 238GB (SSD) *Disk 0* (probably the Boot drive)
> and Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB ATA Device (SSD) *Disk 1* are in *SATA III *ports.
> The SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1TB ATA Device* Disk 2 *is in SATA II port
> And the Seagate GoFlex Desk USB Device is reporting Bad SMART status, but I think he has removed that already.


You got that from the same Speccy snapshot? This is what I see:


> Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB ATA Device (SSD)
> Manufacturer:
> SAMSUNG
> Heads:
> ...


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm..not sure my board actually supports SATA III. If so how would it be connected?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X58/specifications/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ron-e-g said:


> Hmmm..not sure my board actually supports SATA III. If so how would it be connected?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X58/specifications/


It does, but for data drives only (not OS or system drives). SATA III ports are the two gray ones, according to the page you linked to. The six black ports are all SATA-II, so drives using those ports are limited to link speeds of 3Gb/s which translates to about 358MB/s. The actual speeds will be even lower than that due to overhead.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

I always thought the SATA III claim was kinda misleading on this board as it seem to me the only way to achieve it, was by running two drives in RAID from those two (grey ) ports to get 6 GB/s.

So I'm wondering... should I be connecting to those ports or not? Aren't they just operating as SATA II separately?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

As I said, the gray ports are only supported for data drives, not system/OS drives, so NO, don't connect the Windows drive to any of them. Your system won't boot if you do. According to the page you linked to, RAID is supported on the six black ports only. Each of the gray ports independently supports SATA-III.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Great, Thank You all who took time to respond, and help me with this. I have got the boot time down to a manageable... under i minute! I may try the Crucial on the SATA III in future.:grin:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

That's not so bad. SATA-III will be a huge improvement (double the link speed compared to SATA-II). Boot time will easily be about half a minute.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea, but not for me, or my MOBO. :sad:


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Something I've not noticed before. When the Blue windows badge appears on the screens upon boot up..it seems to hang, but there is no spinning white dots below it. All my other window 10 PC's have it.

Finally got around to installing the Radeon Sapphire nitro 570 GPU, and the i7 980X. Hasn't helped the boot time, but sure made a difference in the EVO 960 read/write numbers!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

ron-e-g said:


> Something I've not noticed before. When the Blue windows badge appears on the screens upon boot up..it seems to hang, but there is no spinning white dots below it. All my other window 10 PC's have it.


Maybe you turned off animations in your bid to increase performance. See https://www.askvg.com/windows-10-fi...ion-not-showing-on-reboot-or-shutdown-screen/ and https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001387.htm for possible solutions.



> Finally got around to installing the Radeon Sapphire nitro 570 GPU, and the i7 980X. Hasn't helped the boot time, but sure made a difference in the EVO 960 read/write numbers!


Those numbers are not realistic. They are too high for a SATA SSD. Re-run the test using the Samsung SSD software.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Before , and after.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Those speeds you're seeing, I believe, are a result of Samsung's rapid mode feature, which you must have enabled. To get accurate speed test results, you have to turn off rapid mode and reboot. This is further explained here https://www.windowscentral.com/samsung-ssd-rapid-mode


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Apples for apples? Both test done with rapid mode on.


----------

